# Why Audi Drivers Have A Bad Reputation - NSFW



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

We saw a little taste of why BMW drivers may have a bad reputation. If not check it out here. But now in this video, we focus on another group of drivers, Audi drivers. I'm not sure what's funnier, the footage, or the guy's commentary. It's the commentary for sure. This is a good one, sit back and enjoy!

https://youtu.be/A7G98_1VLgk

Should probably finish off the German trio and see 'Why Mercedes drivers have a bad reputation' as well:

https://youtu.be/UM2lnumu-p0


----------



## routeburner (Sep 5, 2016)

Funny, lol


----------

